
Which LOLCODE interpreter to use? - Stack Overflow - igorgue
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1021118/which-lolcode-interpreter-to-use
======
BonoboBoner
"Are you looking to use LOLCODE in the enterprise?"

omg!

